# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  hướng dẫn tìm driver cho máy tính.

## zomplus

Tôi cần tìm driver cho máy tính bàn hiệu :Acer, số main: EG31M V.1.0

----------


## petduy

bạn vào trang chủ của acer đó mà down bạn à nếu khong down được bux mình nhé kd_legia01

----------


## phimzalo

mình cũng dùng Acer ban vào tranh chủ Download chuẩn không phải chỉnh

----------

